# International Orchid Show & Sale March 27, 28 & 29



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Internation Orchid Show & Sale - Events - Longwood Gardens
andys orchids and Ecuagenera will be there. I'm planing on heading up there sometime.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

anyone going? Theres going to be lots of plants for sale


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I wish, going t a local show next month
If you find a bulbophyllum plumatum(not jacobsonii) get it for me and I ll pay you back


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I am really tempted to go especially since they dont' do the one here in NYC anymore.


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll be there...


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

frogparty said:


> I wish, going t a local show next month
> If you find a bulbophyllum plumatum(not jacobsonii) get it for me and I ll pay you back


email andy's orchids and see if they have it, I can pick it up and shipp it to you to save money if they do


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

they aern't responding to my e-mails. I think the shows are keeping them busy. I know for sure they have the jacobsonii type, but don't know about the other. Looks like a jellyfish on acid. Reallly alien or deep ocean creature loking


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

That was one of the coolest places i've been. I didn't take any photos, but there was tons of cool plants i had never seen before. 
I'm also happy with myself that i refrained from spending another $100-$200 on plants.


----------

